# Cracked Up Mesquite



## Dane Fuller (Feb 12, 2015)

Quite a while back @Kevin gifted me a big chunk of mesquite. By the time I finally got around to putting it on the lathe, it had cracked up pretty badly. Not wanting to waste such a great gift, I was able to keep it together and filled the voids with crushed turquoise. The collar is ebonized mesquite. Finish is antique oil.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 11 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 12, 2015)

Very cool Dane ! All that inlay kinda looks like hieroglyphics .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow that's truly unique! I could look at that one for a long time beautiful job Dane. I can't remember - what size was it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Wow that's truly unique! I could look at that one for a long time beautiful job Dane. I can't remember - what size was it?


I'm not sure, Kevin. I was planning on doing a long vase but found some rot and had to lop it in about half. Haven't had the time to explore the rest to see if I can get something out of it or not.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

I worded my question poorly - what size is the piece?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 12, 2015)

Thats a beauty Dane! I can appreciate the tedious work it required filling those cracks....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 12, 2015)

Boy you did some filling! Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 12, 2015)

Great piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I worded my question poorly - what size is the piece?


No worries. I probably read it poorly as well....
It's 8" wide and about 4.5" tall

@barry richardson , @gman2431 , @Tim Carter : Thanks, guys! Lost track of how long this piece took. Every time I touched it, another spot that needed attention would pop up. I used just about all the turquoise I had. Gotta replenish my stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Feb 12, 2015)

That's just outstanding Dane.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice work Dane. Man I love that skeet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 12, 2015)

Very nice Dane!
Really like all the inlay, to me it just adds to the character of the 'skeet.
Long time since I've seen you on the 'net. (maybe not looking in right places? )

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

David Hill said:


> Long time since I've seen you on the 'net.



I think the world and especially WB is a better place when Dane posts regularly, don't you? 

Not trying to pressure you Dane, just saying.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks, guys!
@David Hill & @Kevin I've been busy and was one legged for probably 6 months. Didn't have anything to contribute. I lurked but it just pissed me off because I couldn't stand up long enough to do anything out there. LOL I'll be better at coming around, I promise.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 12, 2015)

Turned out really nice! I'm kind of surprised it stayed together! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 12, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> .....I'm kind of surprised it stayed together! Chuck


Me too, Chuck!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks good Dane...nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 12, 2015)

Nicely done! I really like the collar and all that turquoise. 

When you get ready to replenish your turquoise stock, I'll go halfsies with you if you'd like... I need to get some too! Maybe we can get it done in time for Steve's visit and settle up when you're here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 12, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! I really like the collar and all that turquoise.
> 
> When you get ready to replenish your turquoise stock, I'll go halfsies with you if you'd like... I need to get some too! Maybe we can get it done in time for Steve's visit and settle up when you're here.


It's a deal, Doc. There's a guy down here that uses it quite a bit. Let me ask him where he gets it. He might have an inexpensive source.


----------



## David Hill (Feb 12, 2015)

@Dane Fuller --Good luck with the "inexpensive"! 
I got lucky on ebay and "won" a pound for about $59 w/delivery. I scout Alltribes to look for deals on rough turquoise and bits/pieces. It's not cheap _anywhere._

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 13, 2015)

@Dane Fuller @DKMD 
Get some for me also.
I'll bring my wood, you bring your rocks, and the good doctor can man the green egg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 13, 2015)

Did someone say green egg!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 14, 2015)

...and ham??? Chuck


----------

